# screws



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i make my screws by hand on the first coat to repair mises screws etc. second with my nail spotter. my question is. two coat are done ? are a need 3 coat. 

thx


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I always apply a 3rd coat for screws. You may be able to get away with 2 but before turning it over to the painter I would make sure to light check them with a 300W bulb. Personally i would rather spend an extra hour or so adding another coat then to get a call back for a wall that look like a golf ball.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2 coats is fine for texture. 3 for smooth


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> 2 coats is fine for texture. 3 for smooth


and 4 or 5 for a level 10 finish


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Three coats on screws is pretty well standard. 

Light check with a 300w bulb? Hardly necessary on screws, even custom work. Screws are the easiest part to finish acceptably and should never need light checking. The trade doesn't pay THAT well.


----------

